# system clock is ahead of 2 hours



## roelof (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello, 

When installing I choose as time-zone Europe/Amsterdam.
But when I look at the systemtime in for example KDE then the time is 2 hours ahead.

Anyone a idea how to solve this?

Roelof


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2012)

Does the time in KDE differ from the time in the console (*date*)?


----------



## roelof (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, when I do `# date` I see this output.

```
Fri Jun 15 20:00:57 CEST 2012
```

Where here it's now 18:00:57

Roelof


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2012)

Is CEST your correct timezone?


----------



## roelof (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think so. Normally I set the timezone to Europe/Amsterdam.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah.  Then all you need to do is set the correct timezone.  You can do so either via the KDE System Settings, or from a shell using tzsetup(8).


----------



## roelof (Jun 15, 2012)

I did the steps and now in the KDE systems settings is stated.

```
Current local time zone :Europe/Amsterdam (CEST)
```

So it seems that CEST is the correct Timezone for me.
After a few minutes the time is correct now.
Thanks for the help.

Roelof


----------

